

The $50 device that symbolizes a shift in North Korea - adamnemecek
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/27/us-northkorea-change-insight-idINKBN0MM2UZ20150327

======
eibrahim
great progress... they are starving but at least they are entertained.

~~~
eibrahim
Why the hell does the world tolerate this regime? Why not have a coalition
that goes in and free these people? Isn't that the right thing to do?

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Nobody wants the responsibility for "bringing it up to code." Aside from the
difficulty of de-brainwashing 25 Million people, it would cost an entire
country's GDP to support the kind of reforms needed for DPRK to become
"modern" to a Chinese standard.

It's a political Rat King.

